# how to protect plastic outdoors?



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Have an old Lionel guard shack and a marks crossing sign, both plastic. Would like to add them to my outdoor layout this spring. What should I coat them with to help with the UV protection? Don't want to damage the old plastic with incorrect paint/protector.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Krylon UV-Resistant Clear Acrylic Aerosol - Matte. 
http://www.krylon.ca/ca/eng/products/uvresistant_clear 

Andrew


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you will give it a try.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Krylon also offers a Clear coat for Plastic and the rest. 

Fusion for Plastic 
Clear UV Protection 
Resists Dirt and color fade. Indoor/Outdoor. 

Been good to me. 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

or...just spray em with ArmorAll.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Spray can paint works for me. I use the cheapest stuff I can get in the color that I want. Haven't had any problem with the paints or the finishes. Sometimes I prime the plastic, sometimes I don't. 

Doesn't seem to matter, but if I'm worried about filling details, I just skip the primer. I've been repairing 30 year old plastic buildings, and a coat of paint really makes a difference!


----------

